# Naruto- Pokemon Crossover!



## Foxcanine (Feb 28, 2007)

hahah! I had a lot of fun doing this!!! 





the Pokemon I used:

Naruto: Ninetails (duh!)

Kakashi: Mightyena

Sakura: Espeon

Sasuke: Umbreon

Hinata: Delcatty

Neji: Pidgeotto

Gaara: Linoone

Kabuto: Kabuto (hahahah)


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Feb 28, 2007)

Hahahaha!!! i LOVE it!!     *reps*


----------



## Foxcanine (Feb 28, 2007)

thank you thank you !


----------



## Trademark_Trickster (Feb 28, 2007)

Woot for Kabuto puns, hm?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2007)

Omg! that made my day  

*reps*


----------



## Maverick (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice, didn't know it was possible to even do a Pokemon crossover haha.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 28, 2007)

lol... what made me laugh was the small "kabuto" written there XD...


----------



## F.Beckenbauer (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG HAHAHAHA nice one need to give reps


----------



## Shamini (Feb 28, 2007)

really nice , i love it  ^_^ Good job


----------



## Foxcanine (Feb 28, 2007)

thank you evryone!


----------



## Heero (Feb 28, 2007)

lol its works nice selection of pokemon for the cast


----------



## Fremen (Feb 28, 2007)

werid... just werid...


----------



## Strawberry (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG it's great ^__^ I love the little Kabuto, it made me lol


----------



## Uzumaki (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay! Kabuto! You could make a Orochimaru With Ekans or arboc there


----------



## Hatred (Feb 28, 2007)

Thats so cool xD Nice Job


----------



## Cindy (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Neji looks like he's going to snatch Gaara up.. or claw his head up. Fantastic work! xD


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 28, 2007)

lol thats really cute and funny!!! I like it a lot! Weldone ^^


----------



## Foxcanine (Feb 28, 2007)

The colors are so pale!


----------



## Flare (Feb 28, 2007)

Priceless pictures... really..


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Feb 28, 2007)

omg lol that was funny, especially the Kabuto written about Kabuto.....hahaha amazing how that works out


----------



## Mojim (Mar 1, 2007)

That's really an awesome crossover and of course drawing as well 
Keep it up.


----------



## Foxcanine (Mar 1, 2007)

thank you


----------



## <# Link_2@@X #> (Mar 1, 2007)

*wonderful job dude! This is a very creative fanart!*


----------



## Rohi_ (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome. Simply awesome. I would give you this rep thing for that one if I could


----------



## Makai Tenshi (Mar 1, 2007)

lol, thats really awesome. 

But just so creepy at the same time... >.> (my favorite is the Gaara/Linoone)

xD


----------



## Foxcanine (Mar 2, 2007)

i think Kabuto is best


----------



## Rose (Mar 2, 2007)

This fanart is total win.

LoL @Kabuto and Neji!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, Very Creative, Great Job. Reps for u.


----------



## momolade (Mar 3, 2007)

i love


----------

